# Gentlemen and Ladies, On this New Year's Eve...



## Snaquebite (Dec 31, 2009)

I propose a toast, To our fallen comrades.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 31, 2009)

Here here!


----------



## tova (Dec 31, 2009)

Definitely - we will never forget.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 31, 2009)

To fallen comrades.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 31, 2009)

To our Fallen Comrades!


----------



## EATIII (Dec 31, 2009)

To our Fallen Comrades!


----------



## Mercenary Customs (Dec 31, 2009)

To the US Armed Forces and the battles we've won, to America's Colors - the Colors that NEVER RUN, May the wings of Liberty never lose a feather...

To our fallen Brother's in Arm's, I'll raise my glass with all of you...


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 31, 2009)

Slainte!

To those who've given all so I can live free...my debt is great. God bless.


----------



## SOT-A Guy (Dec 31, 2009)

To DC, Q, Nick Robertson, and Gene Vance.
They served in silence.


----------



## Wench (Dec 31, 2009)

Blue skies to the fallen and those they've left behind....


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 31, 2009)

To fallen Comrades!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2009)

Wilco, SGM - we have a few recently fallen brothers who deserve our thoughts.  I try to leave a small amount in the bottom of the first glass for our fallen warriors.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 31, 2009)

To Fallen Comrades.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 31, 2009)

x SF med said:


> ...  leave a small amount in the bottom of the first glass for our fallen warriors.


 
Like the Troll, I was taught many years ago by an SNCO to remember the fallen in this manner.

SGM, thanks for the reminder.

LL


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 31, 2009)

To our fallen comrades....

Mike, Tom, Garrison, Ben, Johnny, Chris, Phil, Eric: I miss you guys.  See you on the high ground someday.  Watch over and protect us....


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 31, 2009)

To all our brothers! Gone but never forgotten


----------



## Manolito (Dec 31, 2009)

Only the dead will see the end of war. We will not forget you and hope to meet you again.


----------



## SOT-A Guy (Dec 31, 2009)

Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends. - John 15:13

Send me... Isiah 6:8

For those on your left and your right...

In God we trust, all others we monitor...

All mottos I have lived by, and many have died by.

To them. Those who have gone so that we can remember them.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 1, 2010)

Semper Fi

Raise a glass.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 1, 2010)

To the fallen and their families.

F.M.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 1, 2010)

To the fallen...

Crip


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 1, 2010)

Raising my glass !

To the fallen.  May you never be forgotten, nor ignored.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 1, 2010)

To Fallen Comrades.


----------



## Rapid (Jan 1, 2010)

To fallen Comrades.


----------

